# web hosting recommendation



## bella (Oct 21, 2004)

hi everyone, I'm looking for a great hosting plan- $100-$150/ month. Any recommendations. Has anyone heard of One World Hosting or Fat Cow Hosting (I see the ad in Mac Addict) Thanks


----------



## Dusky (Oct 21, 2004)

> I'm looking for a great hosting plan- $100-$150/ month



Are you sure you mean 100 to 150 bucks a month?

How much webspace do you need?  How much bandwidth?  CGI?  PHP?  POP/IMAP?

icdsoft keeps me happy.  333MB space, 5GB bandwidth, five bucks a month the first year, and forty bucks a year upon renewal the following year.


----------



## bella (Oct 21, 2004)

oh, I meant in a year!


----------



## Dusky (Oct 21, 2004)

The response is the same, icdsoft.com.  They have a business plan of ten bucks a month, offering 999MB webspace and 15GB bandwidth.  That's more than I'll ever need, but hey, if your site is that popular, more power to you. 

Edited to add:  I've seen other Mac users recommending 1and1.com.  They are certainly cheap...  even cheaper than icdsoft.com.


----------



## bella (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks, currently I'm only using 1/3 of my 150 MB at about $10/month, but I do not recommend fortunecity.com, server has been down. I'll look into icdsoft.com...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 21, 2004)

I use Server Logistics, at http://www.serverlogistics.com.  You can sign up online without hassle -- $10/month, 100MB web space, POP/IMAP email accounts, PHP, CGI, MySQL database, SSH, FTP, SFTP, 5GB transfer per month.  Perfect for a medium-sized site.  That's their minimum package, so if you need more, they've got it.

All hosted with Mac OS X Server, so if you like the platform, they've got it.  They also distribute packages for PHP, MySQL and Apache and offer Mac OS X specific installers for each, in case you wanna host something with your own machine.

Not the greatest deal in the world, but their uptime is phenomenal and support is top-notch.


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2004)

I use ICDSoft and A Small Orange and I'm happier with A Small Orange.


----------



## bella (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks everyone...

http://www.maddogpro.com/


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 23, 2004)

Can't beat Lunar Pages.  For $7.95 / month you get 1,000 MB of space, 999 email addresses, 40 GB data transfer quota, complete customization.  The only downside I've had so far is that they don't support WebDAV, the technology needed for publishing iCal calendars.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 24, 2004)

http://textdrive.com/ - easily the best host on the internet.  Priced well, with absolutely fantastic service.  I don't think I've had an issue that wasn't responded to within 1 hour, and never had to wait on anything from them.  The servers were up for four months straight until about a week ago, when some hardware issues at the server farm came up.  Buy this service.


----------



## twister (Oct 26, 2004)

mr. k said:
			
		

> http://textdrive.com/ - easily the best host on the internet.  Priced well, with absolutely fantastic service.  I don't think I've had an issue that wasn't responded to within 1 hour, and never had to wait on anything from them.  The servers were up for four months straight until about a week ago, when some hardware issues at the server farm came up.  Buy this service.



For less than that (less than 1/2) you can get more features and great support from other companies.  In my opinion, that can't be the best host.


----------



## shorty114 (Oct 26, 2004)

I use A Small Orange, as twister mentioned, and i'm very very happy with it. $10.00 for 1 year domain registration, for me i chose the $5 per month plan, 400 MB space, 15 GB transfer, unlimited POP emails, unlimited My- and PostgreSQL databases. It's really nice.


----------



## Dusky (Oct 26, 2004)

> I use A Small Orange, as twister mentioned, and i'm very very happy with it



Heh, it seems like Twister has a good eye for webhosts.  It's through him that I first heard of icdsoft, the webhost I recommended in this thread.

Small Orange is calling my attention, but even the five dollar deal might be more than I need, and it comes at 20 bucks more per year (I pay 40 bucks a year at ICDSOFT as an _old_ customer).  Their 30 bucks deal doesn't offer enough webspace for me.


----------



## twister (Oct 27, 2004)

I do keep my eyes out for good hosts.    Anymore, I'd tell people to go with A Small Orange.  ICDsoft is good, but my upload speeds are much faster with the Orange place.  Plus I can have addon domains, meaning I can host more than one site on my account.  Very nice.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 28, 2004)

For non-critical sites I would also recommend A Small Orange.  I host the critical sites at XrackHosting.


----------



## aicul (Oct 29, 2004)

I have 3 sites on icdsoft. 

You will particularly find their support staff most helpful. Their weak point is that they will not delivery maintenance schedules to your mailbox. You have to get this info from their site.

I've tried others (not those listed in this thread) and regret I did.


----------



## bella (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks! now I just need to make a decision and I'm really bad at decision making...


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 29, 2004)

bella said:
			
		

> thanks! now I just need to make a decision and I'm really bad at decision making...


Well, just go by price then.  Sounds like most of the recommendations made here are certainly not _bad_ deals.


----------



## Dusky (Oct 29, 2004)

> Well, just go by price then.



If you go with icdsoft.com, you'll save 20 bucks every year after the first year, compared to asmallorange.com.  The first year you'll pay the same amount of money ($60) for less features, but some of those features seem like overkill for what I think your needs are, Bella, keeping in mind you only use up 50MB webspace and probably less than 1GB bandwidth.

In conclusion... if you see your site still being alive in two years, you'll be better off with ICDSoft.com.  If it's too much of an uncertainty, asmallorange.com might suit you best.


----------

